# 98 Altima Stalling



## AKMWolf (Jun 2, 2018)

The other day my engine stalled on me while I was out, was able to get it home and after just looking it over not seeing any issue I decided to test it some ran fine so I drove it back to work the next day. Upon heading home though it attempted to stall again but by shifting to neutral and keeping the rpms up it stayed running till I could make it home.
Upon a deeper inspection it’s throwing code P0325. Can a knock sensor cause all of this or does there appear to be a deeper issue? I’m on a tight budget and trying not to have to replace too many parts.
I’ve already been given a few tips by my mother and brother both mechanics(by hobby for my mother and by jack of trades for my brother) and I’m attempting those. I just rather seek more advice while I work on the car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A bad knock sensor by itself generally will not cause stalling. All the knock sensor does is retard the ignition timing a little bit to help eliminate pinging. Make sure the idle speed is correct; replace the spark plugs if they are old.


----------



## Alex Zhou (Sep 19, 2018)

It happened to my 99 Altima. Car stalls randomly on the highway, during a traffic stop, or while maneuver out of a parking stop...it turned out to be a bad fuel pump. If you are having trouble to start the car from time to time, but is able to start after prime the fuel pump (turn key to 1, 2 a few times before starting), then it is very likely to be a fuel pump issue.


----------

